

I sold my life for a $2 waffle maker   - jasonong
http://paulyting.com/2011/11/26/i-sold-my-life-for-a-2-waffle-maker/

======
tribeofone
4-5 years ago I read a story about a guy who was trying to get back from
vacation in time to make it to work on a Monday morning so he would not have
to take a day off the next day and "miss more work". Was driving though the
night, killed his wife and two kids when he fell asleep at the wheel, I don'e
even think he had equity in the company. Totally changed the way I ran my
business and the way I worked. This blog post is dead on.

~~~
jasonong
Yeah I'm glad I didn't have to go through all that to realize that happiness
and satisfaction has to start NOW. Don't push it off to some rose-tinted
future of the ROI of investing heavily in a startup. Startups should be built
with sustainable happiness in mind.

Disclaimer: I did my own startup in 2009 via debt financing, only to wake up
daily with a sad, solemn face because I did it at the expense of my family,
friends and my life purpose.

------
kwijmbo
Thanks for the post Jason! :)

